# Spartan 100 - Help !!!



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I'm looking to add to my arsenal. I already have a Spartan 300 with 150' of .55 cable, a K-39AF with 25' of 5/16" cable and a K-39AF with 25' of 1/4" cable.

I'll be purchasing a Spartan 100 soon. Which cable size, length and type would you start with ?

I do not want to swap 100 drums with my 300.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I'm looking to add to my arsenal. I already have a Spartan 300 with 150' of .55 cable, a K-39AF with 25' of 5/16" cable and a K-39AF with 25' of 1/4" cable.
> 
> I'll be purchasing a Spartan 100 soon. Which cable size, length and type would you start with ?
> 
> I do not want to swap 100 drums with my 300.


All my 100's have the 13/32 cable drum for sink lines and a 1/2 cable drum for the 4" floor drain sink lines.

I just recently added a Eel Model N with the 5/8 cable drum machine it does 1 1/4 to 3" lines with no issue at all.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> All my 100's have the 13/32 cable drum for sink lines and a 1/2 cable drum for the 4" floor drain sink lines.
> 
> I just recently added a Eel Model N with the 5/8 cable drum machine it does 1 1/4 to 3" lines with no issue at all.



My 300 should handle the 4" lines. This will be used for sinks, smaller drains and such. Which type of cable ? Inner core, no core, #6 or #8 ?

Spartan seems to be VERY limited on cutters. I think I'm going to start getting my cutters, cables, etc.... from www.draincables.com.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> My 300 should handle the 4" lines. This will be used for sinks, smaller drains and such. Which type of cable ? Inner core, no core, #6 or #8 ?
> 
> Spartan seems to be VERY limited on cutters. I think I'm going to start getting my cutters, cables, etc.... from www.draincables.com.


the 13/32 inner core cable, the C cutters that Spartan uses on this machine does a very good job on 98% of the drain lines.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> the C cutters that Spartan uses on this machine does a very good job on 98% of the drain lines.




Spartan only lists 2 cutters for the 13/32 cable. A 1" and a 1 1/4". I guess I could use the smaller cutters that came with my 300 ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Spartan only lists 2 cutters for the 13/32 cable. A 1" and a 1 1/4". I guess I could use the smaller cutters that came with my 300 ?


Go with the #6 bulb head from these guys http://www.draincables.com/13_32_Bulb_Head_Cable_s/177.htm and get the cutter selection from them as well. I get most my cables from Drain Cables Direct, they make all their cable from Music wire which is very acid resistant. When your .55 cable goes get replacement cable from them as well. I find its much better than Spartans.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Go with the #6 bulb head from these guys http://www.draincables.com/13_32_Bulb_Head_Cable_s/177.htm and get the cutter selection from them as well. I get most my cables from Drain Cables Direct, they make all their cable from Music wire which is very acid resistant. When your .55 cable goes get replacement cable from them as well. I find its much better than Spartans.



On the 13/32" it looks like draincables is less than half price when comparing to Spartan prices. Comparing the .55 cable prices draincables still wins but not by much. I'll be ordering from draincables from now on.

I'll soon be calling allanjcoleman to see what he can do for me on this unit.

Once again, ThanX for the help Ron :thumbsup:


----------

